# galvanized aluminum



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What's your thoughts on priming bare galvanized aluminum? There is no rust to speak of. 

Was thinking about just doing two topcoats after cleaning well.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What's your thoughts on priming bare galvanized aluminum? There is no rust to speak of.
> 
> Was thinking about just doing two topcoats after cleaning well.


That will work...I sand it too


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Negative on a straight topcoat. Dtm wash primer. If its new galvanized, scuff sand to remove the clear coat/ wax. Did a restaurant were the galvanized was just topcoated. Paint will eventually blister and peel.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I never took a bunch of before pics of this building, here is what I mean though, see the metal band left of the center stucco? I pressure washed the building and it popped all the paint off this band with little to no effort. Sherwin Williams makes a product called bond plex, it will work as well for a top coat. It is designed to stick to tough metals, such as factory painted coregated metal siding with kynar. I think a gallon of dtm wash primer is an invaluable tool to keep around, it is as thin as water, you don't need much, goes forever and worth hanging on to. About 70-80 for a gallon but will always be the safest recourse with questionable metal substrates


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I usually feel better priming first on bare substrates. I know the paint quality institute says if it's cleaned well and the factory oils are off, 100% acrylic can be used.

No oil based, or vinyl resins should be used.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the wash primer. Another option would be sherwin williams pro-cryl primer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I looked at the procryl. It's basically an acrylic bonding primer that can be used for USDA limitations. 

I did use a acrylic bonding primer but not procyl. I figured it's cheap insurance. 

I think the main thing is to get the surface as clean as possible. 

Oh, jobs done and check in the bank.


----------

